# favorite mad tv skits



## saberpup (Aug 12, 2008)

what is youre faverit madtv skits?

1)stuort

2)gump fiction

3)the yanow what lady forgote her name


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2008)

People like Mad TV?


----------



## Rytes (Aug 12, 2008)

24, with Bobby Lee


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2008)

"YOU KNOW WHAT I HATE?"

"What?"

"That guy, on the TV. You know, that _guy_ on the Teee Veeeee...

...

YEAH!"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 12, 2008)

The "Spy Vs Spy" shorts.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Aug 12, 2008)

The depressed Persian tow truck man skits


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 12, 2008)

I was waiting for this! Anything with Ms. Swan, The Price is Right skit and anything with Michael MacDonald, i.e. guy with the farts that smell odd.

I must quote:
"Are you in the military or something?"
"No I just have a sexual fetish for uniforms..."

"Ok, Ms. Swan, what did this extraterrestrial look like?"
"He look like a man."

"What kind of man are you looking for Ms. Swan?"
"Okay. I tell what kind of man I want. I want a real man."


----------



## Aden (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe I'm alone here, but I am so fucking tired of Ms. Swan. It's just the same thing over and over and over, and it was annoying to begin with.

Ugh.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

1: Miss Swan skits (dressing up as Miss Swan for halloween since I can do her voice)
2: Stuart Skits
3: Will Sasso as Arnold Schwarzenegger LMAO


----------



## Monak (Aug 12, 2008)

Stuart with out a doubt , and I do an awesome stuart impression.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> Stuart with out a doubt , and I do an awesome stuart impression.



oooo I tell you, you looook.....Like a man


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJGvn5iOERM&feature=related


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 15, 2008)

Aden said:


> Maybe I'm alone here, but I am so fucking tired of Ms. Swan. It's just the same thing over and over and over, and it was annoying to begin with.
> 
> Ugh.



I agree. The Ms Swan thing was boring, as are the Stuart skits.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 19, 2008)

I never really saw the show on TV, but from what I saw on beloved YouTube these are my favorites:

1. Sex Face
2. Project Runaway 
3. Wizard Of Oz (Alternate Ending)


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd have to say:

1. Miss Swan Skits
2. Sesame Street parodies
3. Wizard of Oz parodies


----------



## diosoth (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not going to even pretend that Mad TV was any good. Even the regular staff at Mad Magazine hated it.


----------

